# Today on RO - Monday



## Nyx

(Taken from a conversation overhead in the rabbitry)

Cyrano: "Auntie Nyx....I can't sleep. Tell us another bedroom story."

"I've told you all the bunny stories I can think of. Try and go to sleep."

"I can't sleep Auntie...so tell me a different story. Tell me about humans and why breeder mama sits at that desk so much."

"Oh baby - that's too hard for you to understand. I'm not even sure I understand it all. But that is where mommy and other people talk about bunnies."

"Really? What types of things do they talk about?"

"All sorts of things. For instance....in one part of the area where she visits they talk about things like Introducing a new bunny that is yet to be named. Or they talk about if anyone else cages their rabbits. 

They talk about free range rabbits (which is an idea I like a lot). Someone shared how they got the fright of their life. 

Another person talked about how they had a fifth rabbit at their house. Still someone else had a holland lops whose ears partially lopped. 

Also - Storm has a new temporary setup with his door open 24/7 (which mom needs to read about for ME!)."

"Wow Auntie Nyx....they talk about a LOT of things. I wonder if they ever have sick bunnies like I've been sick."

"Oh yes sweetie - they do. Let's see...they've been discussing....let me look...

cecals & long wet poop

Vetark Pro C probiotic which is a medicine you're too young to need to know about

Ronnie is off his pellets

Gastric Stasis again

and a shelter bunny with head tilt. 

"Wow - thats a lot for a little bunny like me to think about cause I don't even understand most of those words. Where else does mama like to read there?"

"Cyrano - there are lots of other places there. Mama loves to read and write in the rabbitry area because she is a breeder. But some other areas I like to visit are cages and construction so I can see different ideas for homes, and nutrition and behavior so I can learn what humans seem to expect of us and the photo philes for cute pictures and even the rescue me area even though it makes me feel sad. 

I also try to check out what mama says about me and other bunnies in the bunny blogs section."

"Wow...that sounds like fun. I wish I could be on the com-puter and talk to other bunnies."

I'll tell you what Cyrano. We'll go set you up your own account right now - we'll name it "Cyrano" for you - and you can go to the bunny chat area and talk with all the other bunnies that have their own accounts. Does that sound like a good idea? (First you have to learn how to get up onto the computer desk and type though)."

"Auntie Nyx...that sounds like fun. But I want something to help the humans have fun too. What can we do for them?"

"Cyrano - the humans have their own area for that. Its called Let Your Hare Down and there is even a section in there for games and funnies and even a link to atrivia game that some folks started playing back in February of 2007 but they've gotten discouraged and not played as much lately.

But I'll tell you what - we'll leave them with a video of your brothers and sisters to make them laugh too. OK?"

[align=center]


[/align]
"Cyrano.....Cyrano....are you still awake?

Sheesh...the things I do for the baby bunnies.

_*Sophia - next time its YOUR turn to tell a story to the babies when they wake up - I'm going to sleep now..*_"




http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=53840&forum_id=1


----------



## Becca

I LOVE THIS! OMG! Its a great way of presenting the news, I read it all! 
Can't wait till next time!
Well done  xxxxx


----------



## fuzz16

very well done and LOVED the video, those babys just squeezeright on throught there lol


----------



## hartleybun

well done aunty nyx! im sure you will be doing a lot more bun sitting seeing how you are so good at it


----------

